# Do you know what a hookah is?



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Two patrons of a local hookah bar were shot the other night and I have to admit that I had never heard of a hookah.  Once I giggled it I wondered if I had missed something.  Perhaps some of you who experienced a more wild youth than I could tell us your experiences with the hookah...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Yes... It's a Turkish water pipe.  It's still used to smoke TOBACCO.   You can see them in Middle Eastern stores and some Middle Eastern restaurants have rooms where men gather to drink coffee and smoke.    I suppose it was repurposed for smoking weed, but it is an ancient thing and that was not it's main intent.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2015)

[h=2]hookah for 2[/h].


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Yes, and do you like it?


----------



## Pam (May 19, 2015)

I've got one... never been used.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Maybe you should give it a try and get back to us...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Maybe you should give it a try and get back to us...



You don't have one??


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

No, should I rush out and get one?  Do they sell them at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> No, should I rush out and get one?  Do they sell them at Wal-Mart?



If you call in the next 5 minutes, I might have one for sale..Operators standing by!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

But is it used?


----------



## Pappy (May 19, 2015)

I first thought was a Boston prostitute.


----------



## Ms Sam (May 19, 2015)

Ken. . you've been holding out on me. . . do they have hookah's for one?  . . and, one is not always the loneliest number.  ;-)


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

I like virgins in everything, including any type of hookah...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Pam said:


> I've got one... never been used.




My husband has one that he got as a teenager and he used it to smoke TOBACCO... as he was into all sorts of pipes and tobacco flavors.  It makes a pretty neat decoration to set out on an end table or a curio cabinet, however, since neither of us smokes, it's not used.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Here is a pic of one of the smoking rooms.   We have a restaurant we go to.. It's called Fahtoosh.  (Anglicized spelling for pronunciation and is a type of Lebanese salad).  They have a room like this what is walled off behind glass.  There are always men in there enjoying a smoke and conversation.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Maybe you could put a little pot in it and toke up together...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

In your dreams


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

I was hoping that you could get into a dreamy state after smoking a little and tell us your experience...


----------



## Pam (May 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My husband has one that he got as a teenager and he used it to smoke TOBACCO... as he was into all sorts of pipes and tobacco flavors.  It makes a pretty neat decoration to set out on an end table or a curio cabinet, however, since neither of us smokes, it's not used.



Mine was brought home from the Middle East by my parents and was simply a decorative object. My grandchildren use it sometimes as a makeshift microphone!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Don't like to think of this group as square, but...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Don't like to think of this group as square, but...




Ralph...  I think you are trying to equate a hookah with some sort of drug paraphernalia..  but that is not true.. It's a TOBACCO pipe..   Not to say that some have not used it for pot, but that is not what it's for..   You are thinking it's a bong..   Here is a bong.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 19, 2015)

Hmm, so you are familiar with reefer madness...


----------



## Cookie (May 19, 2015)

Pappy said:


> I first thought was a Boston prostitute.



ha ha ha :lofl:good one Pappy!

Everyone must know by now what that is.  Walmart may sell them soon, depending on what state you live in.  I have one, but it is very very old and used (for tobacco, honest) a souvenir from days gone by, but I can let you have it for super cheap!


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

That bong looks like a sex toy. Lollolllol.


----------



## Cookie (May 19, 2015)

It must be dual purpose.  LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Good grief.. would you want to smoke it then?


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

Talk about killing two birds with one stone! Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 19, 2015)

Shali, you are really on the ball today!   LOL LOL


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 19, 2015)

I actually did smoke (tobacco) from one a couple of years ago. It was actually the night that my profile pic was taken (I remember the lamest stuff-just don`t ask me to remember what I had for dinner last night  We were celebrating New Years at a friends and he had a new hookah he had just purchased. Had all kinds of "flavored" tobaccos. I just don`t like smoking anything anymore so my opinion was just "meh"...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 19, 2015)

I have never smoked anything from a bong but I have certainly confiscated more than my share of them over the years.....I really should have kept them as a collection rather than tossing them....


----------



## AZ Jim (May 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> That bong looks like a sex toy. Lollolllol.



I don't wanna think about how it's used as a sex toy.  Ewwwwww


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

It looks like a plastic  hoo hoo...  so use your imagination.


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

What is a hoo hoo?? Is that like a woo woo? Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 19, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What is a hoo hoo?? Is that like a woo woo? Lol.



When I get into the shower, there is nobody else in the bathroom. Now, when I get out there are five girls just loitering. I finally confronted them. I said "Why are all five of you in the bathroom?" And my youngest daughter, who's really funny, goes "We're trying to see a hoo-hoo!" I said "I'm gonna tell you all you need to know about hoo-hoos. Hoo-hoos are extremely poisonous." And without missing a beat, she goes "they are not, or the dog would be dead!" I hate a smart child.




— Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## Shalimar (May 19, 2015)

QS HaHaHaHaHa.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

talk about hijacking a thread!


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

Woo,hoo, Ralphy!nthego: Time for mermaid therapissed's nap. Zzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

Enjoy your nap and get back to this thread soon and further the hijacking...


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Good grief.. would you want to smoke it then?



A cigar incident comes to mind..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 20, 2015)

Be careful, you may be drifting into political waters...nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (May 20, 2015)

After reading this thread I start to get the idea that only a VERY small percentage of posters have ever tried the demon weed ... 

Ah, well - to each their own.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> After reading this thread I start to get the idea that only a VERY small percentage of posters have ever tried the demon weed ...
> 
> Ah, well - to each their own.



Just not out of a hookah or a bong,Phil...


----------



## Glinda (May 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> After reading this thread I start to get the idea that only a VERY small percentage of posters have ever tried the demon weed ...
> 
> Ah, well - to each their own.



"Demon" ? . . . Never understood that


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

what about this dude chillin' with the chillum?


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

I have a beautiful long stemmed ceramic cat pipe in delft blue, with silver handle. Perfect for Beautiful B.C. Bud. Yes, the mermaid smokes weed! On occasion. Lol.


----------



## Louis (May 20, 2015)

Phil...This is more my style.

This guy is not me but I always chuckle as this pic.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

Ha ha Louis, that's one mighty large reefer.  The dreadlocked dude is not me either.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I have a beautiful long stemmed ceramic cat pipe in delft blue, with silver handle. Perfect for Beautiful B.C. Bud. Yes, the mermaid smokes weed! On occasion. Lol.



Shali, those pipes are real works of art.  There's a shop here that specializes in beautiful paraphernalia, as well as hemp clothing. I go there just to buy incense sometimes, but I don't imbibe anymore, can't afford to dip into my tofu fund, however, will accept donations.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

Can't they do something to make it smell better?  I might not be so bothered by it, when smoked legally of course, if it smelled of cinnamon, coconut or even basil.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

April, a great deal depends on the variety and quality of said weed. My bud is not the pungent stuff of yesteryear, I am able to indulge here in the Tombs without my evangelical cometojesus neighbours being any the wiser. They truly believe I am respectable, the fools!! Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

LOL  Shali - fools they may be, but they might still get a whiff or two. My neighbors smoke the skunky stuff and it smells like the bejezzus in the hallways and elevators.  I much prefer the lovely stuff we used to get way back when.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, a great deal depends on the variety and quality of said weed. My bud is not the pungent stuff of yesteryear, I am able to indulge here in the Tombs without my evangelical cometojesus neighbours being any the wiser. They truly believe I am respectable, the fools!! Lol.



That's good to know, um, well, um, just in case, I should take it up should it become legal in my state.    Otherwise, what I've smelled in the past was foul.   Now I know why, I've not been smelling much of anything lately and still seeing a number people dazed and confused after smoking on some contraption.    LOL!


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

If it becomes legal here in Ontario, I wonder if I could get it delivered with my groceries, like I do my beer and wine? LOL


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

Hey, Cookie, just tip the grocery hunk a doobie, I guarantee you will receive your p/ups pronto! Lol.


----------



## AprilT (May 20, 2015)

Oh and I forgot, we have some Hookah places scattered all about this town and other cities where I've lived in FL.  I've seen them advertised now and again, sort of like with a poetry night atmosphere event sometimes.  They seem quite nice, I was once invited to go with someone, I declined though, it wasn't my idea of fun first date.


----------



## Glinda (May 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> April, a great deal depends on the variety and quality of said weed. My bud is not the pungent stuff of yesteryear, I am able to indulge here in the Tombs without my evangelical cometojesus neighbours being any the wiser. They truly believe I am respectable, the fools!! Lol.



Shali, it is with the utmost trepidation that I ask:  What is "the Tombs"?


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

LOL, Glinda, I was wondering that myself too, but was afraid to ask!


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

Glinda, the Tombs references the senior condominium where I reside with the other aging, oh so respectable, sardines. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

Oh, my goodness, Shali, that sounds a bit grim.  No wild strip mah jong games then?  - A mermaid among sardines - a fine kettle of fish!


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

It is indeed, Cookie. At least I no longer receive religious tracts left outside my door. I get weird looks when I wear my stylin rollerblade outfit! I don't think anyone here has sex!!


----------



## Cookie (May 20, 2015)

What can I say, it sucks to be them. Good thing your there to give them some excitement.


----------



## Shalimar (May 20, 2015)

Thank you, Cookie! At my age, notoriety is a compliment!


----------



## Susie (May 21, 2015)

Don't think, you'd get away with this hilarious topic on an Ozzie site for the elderly!
"Cometojesus neighbors", or "Aging, oh, so respectable sardines!"
screamingly funny--ha,ha,ha,ha!!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 21, 2015)

Shali, don't be to sure about the sex scene as we have noted that here that'even nursing homes can be hotbeds of the nasty...


----------



## QuickSilver (May 21, 2015)

"the nasty"?   What about humans enjoying what humans do?  AND what all creatures do..


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 21, 2015)

Depends on the relationship or the participants.  Would you consider a ménage a nasty?


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2015)

No, Ralphy, not a nasty, but definitely ambitious!! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2015)

Susie, why would this thread be a problem in Oz? I thought Australians were  marvelously irreverent. Glad you like my humour! Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 21, 2015)

Ambitious, yes, but some are definitely up for it...nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2015)

Ooh, Ralphy, you make my tail fins twitch, you manly gorilla, you! Lololnthego:


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 21, 2015)

Yes, I have that effect on the ladies when I amble into the senior gorilla center, or the teen center for that matter...


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2015)

Ooh, Ralphy, that is perilously close to Lolita stuff. Not cool!


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 21, 2015)

Well, some of the teens would be eighteen or nineteen so all would be cool...


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2015)

Still offensive Ralphy, this time your humour is misplaced. Up into the trees with you, until the forum matriarchs permit your return. Bad gorilla.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 21, 2015)

I told you so Ralph.  Your cuteness can have a shelf life...


----------



## Ralphy1 (May 22, 2015)

Dian Fossey would have appreciated an exquisite creature like me...


----------

